
Simple .gitconfig file builder in it's early stages for your criticism :) - vhof
http://gitconfig.com
======
Isammoc
1\. Good idea

2\. I tried a little, and once you edit the file, the right items didn't work
anymore :'(

~~~
vhof
Hi Isammoc & thank you for your feedback! What do you mean by that items
didn't work anymore? Currently it's a (bad?) feature that when you select
something on the right, it adds that code into the left editor window, so one
can just paste. Also, if you type something into the Options Filter which
doesn't match anything then the options will be empty as well. I'll need to
add text with something like: please change your filter :)

~~~
Isammoc
Once you edit the file (left panel), you can still click on left item "+"
signs, it disappears, but nothing is added to the file (left panel).

